# insurance



## breathenatural (May 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Do any of you have insurance for your business and do you mind telling me some info so I can compare?

Just wondering what they need to know, approx how much coverage, how much approx it will cost....

Let me know, thanks so much for any feedback!
Jill


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 22, 2008)

Here ya go!!

http://www.soapguild.org/


----------



## Birdie (May 22, 2008)

I don't know what state you are in but Auto-Owners covers small home-based businesses for around $400 a year in a limited amount of states.

Also if you are old enoough and join the AARP    they have ins for around the same amount.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 22, 2008)

The link to The Soap Gild and insurance through them, which is great, thanks DFP. Bomba Insurance ia another insurer a LOT of soapers use, and they are located in California.  Here is their link;

http://www.bombainsurance.com/

Paul :wink:


----------



## breathenatural (May 23, 2008)

I am in Canada- so I am not sure I am able to join the Guild. From what I read, I can join, but not get insurance. 

$500, seems about right.  Thanks everyone


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 23, 2008)

Please read over your homeowners policy as well, some will cancel you if you have a biz in your home.  Just FYI from your Nationwide agent


----------



## mare61 (May 24, 2008)

I'm in Canada and this question came up before. At the farmers market that I attended last week an insurance lady came by and handed out a brochure  about a crafters policy that her insurance company offers. It costs $ 150/year (it would cover 10 shows a year with 2'000'000 Liablity and 5'000 in damages).
The company is Larry Grummett Insurance in Clifford Ont.  I will have to call her and find out  what area they cover.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (May 30, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> I'm in Canada and this question came up before. At the farmers market that I attended last week an insurance lady came by and handed out a brochure  about a crafters policy that her insurance company offers. It costs $ 150/year (it would cover 10 shows a year with 2'000'000 Liablity and 5'000 in damages).
> The company is Larry Grummett Insurance in Clifford Ont.  I will have to call her and find out  what area they cover.



That's interesting to know...do they only cover local businesses?  Do you have contact info or a website you could post/pm me?  I'm in Alberta and I'm still looking for some type of insurance too!

thx!


----------



## pink-north (Jun 15, 2008)

I would be interested in that too.


----------



## breathenatural (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your responses..got some great information here to look into!


----------



## thenaturalway (Jun 29, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> The link to The Soap Gild and insurance through them, which is great, thanks DFP. Bomba Insurance ia another insurer a LOT of soapers use, and they are located in California.  Here is their link;
> 
> http://www.bombainsurance.com/
> 
> Paul :wink:



I looked into bomba insurance.  Their annual price was VERY reasonable.  They quoted me about $314 per year.  Definitely looking into obtaining insurance through them.


----------

